# IELTS (IDP) Results pending, website issue?



## praveencv1979 (May 20, 2012)

Hi Friends,
I am anxiously waiting for my result of 09-06-12 exam. From yesterday morning onwards i am in-front of the PC checking the result from the *results.ielts* link , but *"No Result Found"*.
Anybody else face this problem, please share ...


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

here is the link 
https://www.ieltsidpindia.com/Candidate-Home.aspx?Key=215987


all the best!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It normally takes 2 weeks from the day that you sat your exam for the results to be published. The test centre should also have told you the date when the results will be available online - call them and ask them when the results would be published online.


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

praveencv1979 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am anxiously waiting for my result of 09-06-12 exam. From yesterday morning onwards i am in-front of the PC checking the result from the results.ielts link , but "No Result Found".
> Anybody else face this problem, please share ...


Hi we had a similar problem for my husband,infact the wait went upto one month. Finally on calling idp in delhi, they told me sometimes idp australia picks up random cases for review in which case the results wont be updated online, you will directly the score sheet posted to you. We got ours after almost 6 weeks after giving the exam... Dont sweat, call the customer service on phone...most dont respond to emails
..


----------

